# Those of you who use Dale resistors…



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 2, 2022)

How? They’re super spiffy looking, but jeez are they expensive! Do you really have a $50 budget for just resistors in each pedal, or do you have a secret source where you get them for less than $0.50-$1.00 a piece?

Is it just time for me to break out the terra-cotta colored spray paint, the magnifying glasses, and the 005 micron pen?


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 2, 2022)

The only time I’ve used them is when I need to fit a 1/2W resistor in a 1/4W footprint. Other than that, resistance is resistance—I don’t see the need to pay a premium there.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 2, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> The only time I’ve used them is when I need to fit a 1/2W resistor in a 1/4W footprint. Other than that, resistance is resistance—I don’t see the need to pay a premium there.


Because…


Bricksnbeatles said:


> They’re super spiffy looking


----------



## fig (Jun 2, 2022)

Don’t be hatin’ on my ‘zisters now.


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 2, 2022)

fig said:


> Don’t be hatin’ on my ‘zisters now.


Not hating, just voicing my opinion. Fig gonna fig!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 2, 2022)

fig said:


> Don’t be hatin’ on my ‘zisters now.


no hate- just jealous of the luxurious pretty-colored resistors


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 2, 2022)

When you box it up you wont know the difference. Just like a stripboard layout...


----------



## andare (Jun 2, 2022)

I also can't afford those tiny sausages but I do like the convenience of having the value written in numerals instead of colored bands. I can never tell which is which. Without a DMM I'd be dead


----------



## Betty Wont (Jun 2, 2022)

My local surplus store has them for 5 cents each. Still a luxury item at that price but I love them.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 2, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> My local surplus store has them for 5 cents each. Still a luxury item at that price but I love them.


dang! that's pretty good. I don't have anything like that anywhere near me.


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 2, 2022)

They are great. I’ve always loved the way they look and I know that doesn’t actually matter but I can’t help it. 

I’ve got some on order now.


----------



## Barry (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm in the resistance is resistance camp, so I'll continue to resist!


----------



## music6000 (Jun 2, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> My local surplus store has them for 5 cents each. Still a luxury item at that price but I love them.


You forgot to mention the Store's Address!


----------



## andare (Jun 3, 2022)

music6000 said:


> You forgot to mention the Store's Address!


Basically you're asking Betty to doxx herself.


----------



## mybud (Jun 3, 2022)

Barry said:


> I'm in the resistance is resistance camp, so I'll continue to resist!


Resistance is fertile, in Vader-ish tones…


----------



## Betty Wont (Jun 3, 2022)

music6000 said:


> You forgot to mention the Store's Address!







__





						* Stuff For Sale *
					

Everything we got, buddy.




					www.ax-man.com
				



This place. Its too funny and frankly amazing of a store. Apparently they list about 1% of their stock for online orders.


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 3, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This place looks wild.


----------



## Betty Wont (Jun 3, 2022)

andare said:


> Basically you're asking Betty to doxx herself.


Is that like a she-bop?


----------



## fig (Jun 3, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great….must….resist….[dives in]


----------



## djmiyta (Jun 3, 2022)

Back to those resistors. How people can’t hear the difference in their resistors blows me away. Me and Eric Johnson can listen to someone play and tell the brand of their battery or power supply. It’s really not that hard. Just gotta listen with the inner part of your ear just past the ear drum sometimes it even tingles like Spider-Man’s. Don’t make me prove you all wrong. By the way your flux ,solder ,and iron all affect your tone too and the way you hold your iron. Huge impact on tone.


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 3, 2022)

Oh hey, Analog Mike. How's it going?


----------



## djmiyta (Jun 3, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Oh hey, Analog Mike. How's it going?


How’d you know? I knew holding the iron properly to achieve optimum tone probably gave a little too much of my secrets away. But you know ya gotta pay it forward
And now back to winning that Fig contest.


----------



## fig (Jun 3, 2022)

djmiyta said:


> Me and Eric Johnson..


I’m sitting on a signature Eric Johnson potato peeler with COA. I’m waiting for the price to climb a wee higher before unloading on eBay.


----------



## andare (Jun 3, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> Is that like a she-bop?


No kink shaming


----------



## djmiyta (Jun 3, 2022)

fig said:


> I’m sitting on a signature Eric Johnson potato peeler with COA. I’m waiting for the price to climb a wee higher before unloading on eBay.


COA? And let me know when I’ll bid on it for sure unless you’ll part with that sweet utensil now? Pm me we could negotiate something I’m sure


----------



## andare (Jun 3, 2022)

fig said:


> I’m sitting on a signature Eric Johnson potato peeler


That's gotta hurt


----------



## Barry (Jun 3, 2022)

fig said:


> Oh great….must….resist….[dives in]


It's like a car wreck, you can't help but look


----------



## HamishR (Jun 3, 2022)

I use Dales but only the 5-10W ones. I use them in amps for power tube cathode resistors or the 5W grid stoppers on EL34s. And I use them because they look so damn cool! The square Xicon resistors look so cheap, like concrete bricks. The Dale wire-wound resistors look evil and stealth. I saw them in a Badcat amp once and had to find where I could get some for my amps!


----------



## djmiyta (Jun 3, 2022)

To be honest I’ve never heard of these but then again who am I? I’m intrigued though. Is it hype? Like another said isn’t resistance ….just resistance or is there more to it other than they look cool


----------



## HamishR (Jun 3, 2022)

Well it's not so much of an issue in pedals where the currents tend to be miniscule but in amps the wattage rating is important. A friend brought around a commercially available 5E3 style amp for me to look at and the builder had used 1/4W resistors for the dropping resistors along the B+. Well he used 1/4W everywhere except between the filter caps. This is not a good idea!

So yeah, resistance is resistance until it isn't any more!


----------



## giovanni (Jun 3, 2022)

Yeah components have recommended operating conditions that they need in order to operate as expected. So yeah, a resistor is a resistor within the operating conditions… We all assume that components are “ideal”, but they never are. There are non linearities hiding everywhere and those may affect how a circuit works. Probably not on pedals though (low voltages and low currents).


----------



## Alan W (Jun 11, 2022)

Most prices drop a good bit at 10 parts. Still, a big bump in price from ~1cent. They are very conservatively rated—i just sorted through several hundred RN55 and most were tighter than .2% tolerance. I haven’t tested for noise, but my sense is that they are similarly well under the spec ppm. Overkill for pedals, but I’ve never let that stop me. If I can fit them in, I’ll use styrene caps for pf values too…

Wait until you run into projects that involve trimmed foil resistors. My DAC has several Vishay and Caddock foils in it that cost between $18 and $30 each. Unfortunately, the circuit sounds better with them…


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 11, 2022)

Alan W said:


> Most prices drop a good bit at 10 parts. Still, a big bump in price from ~1cent.


I was going by digikey pricing— 100 for over $70? And that’s the best bulk deal they have that isn’t in the 100s of dollars for a single value—  I typically get a full roll of 1000 1% 1/4w resistors for like $12 when I’m buying the values that get used up most. Other sites seem to be similarly expensive. 
Seems some users have good local sources of these resistors though— at the 5¢/ea like what Betty mentioned, I’d be down for a good few. It’s the 70¢/ea even in bulk that I can’t go for lol


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 11, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I was going by digikey pricing— 100 for over $70? And that’s the best bulk deal they have that isn’t in the 100s of dollars for a single value—  I typically get a full roll of 1000 1% 1/4w resistors for like $12 when I’m buying the values that get used up most. Other sites seem to be similarly expensive.
> Seems some users have good local sources of these resistors though— at the 5¢/ea like what Betty mentioned, I’d be down for a good few. It’s the 70¢/ea even in bulk that I can’t go for lol



There’s a big difference between using them in a Fuzz Face where you maybe have 5 resistors depending on mods and using them for a big BBD pedal.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 11, 2022)

fig said:


> Oh great….must….resist….[dives in]



Proving what Big Monk already found out in post #11 and Barry in post #12 will capitulate on, and what Mybud alluded to in post #15...


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 11, 2022)

Couldn't resi... help it, found this one for Barry...








I want a T-shirt with the schematic resistance is futile on the front, and then the above on the back.

I tell you what, though, resistance IS bloody futile if you put a jumper around that resistor, or resister...

A resister is someone who resists, a resistor is an electrical component, like a transistor....


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 11, 2022)

I think people are overlooking how damn GOOD those Vishay/Dale resistors look. 

You’re all being too practical here.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 11, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I think people are overlooking how damn GOOD those Vishay/Dale resistors look.
> 
> You’re all being too practical here.


Exactly. Are they in any way necessary? No. Do I want to build a Parasit C19 with a bunch of nice brown-red resistors to make the PCB look all pretty? yes.


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 11, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Exactly. Are they in any way necessary? No. Do I want to build a Parasit C19 with a bunch of nice brown-red resistors to make the PCB look all pretty? yes.



EXACTLY!


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> EXACTLY!


Hell yeah!


----------



## bowanderror (Jun 11, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used to love this place when I lived in MPLS! Definitely some work to dig through their stock, but they seem to have an endless supply of cool stuff.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## lcipher3 (Jun 11, 2022)

Well when you have a defunct RD lab from the 80s-90s and there are THOUSANDS (hundreds and hundreds of boxes of 100s) in cabinets all over gathering dust......  sometimes you dont get all the values, but there are a lot of em.
seems a shame that they wind up in a landfill somewhere.  I've seen hundreds of thousands $$ of surplus eqpipment just tossed into dumpsters over the years....


----------

